# Deer Processing



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone needing deer processing in the Akron/Canton area check out Joe Rohr in Doylestown just across from the high school. Great processing, you can get a regular or custom cut and he makes jerky, sticks and sausage. Everything is double wrapped and labeled clearly. You will ALWAYS get your own deer back, no mixing and grinding. 


*Joe Rohr
13191 Clinton Road
Doylestown OH 44230
330 658 4621*


----------

